

Volvo's 'Roam Delivery' Service Puts Junk In Your Trunk While You're Not Around - shoeless
http://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1090467_volvos-roam-delivery-service-puts-junk-in-your-trunk-while-youre-not-around

======
Gracana
That's quite a bizarre solution, but I suppose it could work. Imagine if it
was widely used... The delivery driver could just go through business parking
lots in the city and drop off packages into people's cars. No entering
buildings, no leaving packages in the bushes or out in the open. It would be
much more efficient and ought to make the packages more secure.

Of course, I can think of plenty of reasons why it wouldn't work, too. How do
they avoid chasing your car around? What if the digital key system is
insecure? What happens when thieves learn to watch the UPS truck and break
into all the cars it places packages in?

